# Boy am I new to this!



## Biddieacres

Hi!  I am a backyard chicken fan and found this link to backyard cows!  I am in the process of relocating my family and chickens to a new property which butts up to a cow farm!  It was the deciding factor when buying the house.  When I look out at them it made me so happy.  They are beautiful.  I love them but know absolutely nothing!    I am here to learn all I can.  I will post pictures as soon as I move in.  All I know is they are all white and I just love looking at them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

In my sig. there is a link to the "Index of useful info" That maybe a good place for you to start with your learning.


----------



## wynedot55

you cam learn alot here.


----------



## Biddieacres

Thank you for the link!  I will be sure to check it out.

Updated:   Farmer Kitty I really like your breed page.  From what I can see the cows I will be living next to are Charolais.   Are they nice?


----------



## Biddieacres

Here are some pictures of the cows behind our new home.  I believe they are Charolais.  Am I right?  Also, looks like a miniature donkey in there too.


----------



## wynedot55

yes those are char cows.an your right thats a mini donkey.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes those are char cows.an your right thats a mini donkey.


Agreed! 
I have never dealt with a charolais so, I have no clue on their disposition.


----------



## Biddieacres

Very cool!  Thanks!


----------



## Imissmygirls

charlois are *beefers*.  The main thing to remember is to NEVER get between a beef cow and food. It just isn't wise.


----------



## Biddieacres

The people who live there now said the cows always come up to the fence and she feeds them.  I think I will stay away from doing that.  Plus not sure the farmer would appreciate that or not.


----------



## m.holloway

Welcome, Your in the right group!!!!!! And I agree, I love looking at cows to. They just have something about them that calms me when I watch them. I to is new at the cow thing. I just some what learn to post pics. I'm the one that has sara and reba and checking up on how big they are. Mini's their not, but I'm having alot of feed back that they are. So I'm getting infor on what to do. I thought they where ok. But I'm going to try to do what they are telling me. They have not yet steered me wrong. I had a big poop promblem and that got fixed, by their advice.I just love them all!!!!!Anyway, I can write for ever about this group on how great they are!!!!Happy new home to ya!!!!! Mare  P.S Yes sara is my cross char-lay and she is a miss piggy!!!!!!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> charlois are *beefers*.  The main thing to remember is to NEVER get between a beef cow and food. It just isn't wise.


yeah , ya wouldnt want that 
our daughter and one of her beefers


----------



## Biddieacres

That is a beautiful picture of your daughter.  Thanks for sharing.  Love the baby looking on too.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

thank you, the baby is an orphan that we bottle fed, this pic taken @ the end of july 07. the cow in this pic had her bull calf in sept 07 so i'll get some updated pics on here too


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## hollybird

be wary of bulls, dairy or beef breeds.  they are programmed to be protectors of the herd.  your lawn mower or dragging tarp could be a monster to them.  most fence is a suggestion to a big animal. it's better not to see if it stops a 2000 lb mad bull.  watch for a cold hard stare.  laying down, chewing cud, flopping ears are happy signs.


----------



## amysflock

A cold, hard stare from a cow means trouble, too, LOL! I know that look from our Sheila...and I back off right quick!


----------



## Biddieacres

As long as I stay on my own turf will it be OK?  The only thing separating me and my kids from those beef cattle is an old rusted barb wire maybe about chest high.   My boys are in the backyard 90% of the time.

I just went there again yesterday and those Charolais (and some big bulls!) were all just very still, ears perked up looking at us.  They seem very curious.  It was like they were thinking, who are these people?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They probably were curious. Just as you are about them. 

Teach your boys to stay in the yard and not go out into the pasture with the cows. When cattle take after a person, it's usually because a person has gotten in the wrong place and the cattle feel threatened. Stay out of their territory and things should be fine.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

let me add this so no one gets the wrong idea here, this cow was raised, bottle fed, halter broke and shown by my daughter ....not your typical ol moo cow standin in the back 40........


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, that wouldn't be a typical beef cow in the back 40 and sometimes that's all the more reason not to let your guard down. Those extra friendly ones think they can come up and rub on you or "love" on you and hurt you without meaning to which as an experience cattle person I'm sure you know but, I wanted to point it out for those who are less experienced.


----------



## wynedot55

i bought 2 ex show cows.an they are as gentle as dogs.an they love the feed bucket.so i watch them more than the other cows.because they will push on me wanting feed.


----------



## Biddieacres

Thanks.  I will be cautious.  It is hard for me, I am the type of person who wants to walk right up to that cow and give her a big ole hug!    Obviously I have to control myself and not do that.  I love animals too much.  

I would like to be like your daughter in the picture and feed them etc.  With all the advice here I realize I better not.  

I live in a small area but there are 6 dairy farms right in this area which make up "Rhody Fresh Milk", so I see them all the time, and they look so slow moving, docile and seem like they wouldn't hurt a fly...not even if they wanted.   Guess thats just what it looks like from a distance but the reality is they are 1000 pound animals.


----------



## wynedot55

dairy cows are more gentle.an easy going because they spend their life being handled an around people.there are some wild an crazy dairy cows.been there done that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Even a "tame" cow has quirks. We have one that we finally were able to get preg. checked Monday. She was bred way back the beginning of July but, wouldn't let the vet near her before this. They only need to be 32 days along for our vet to check them. Some vets require a few more days, it just depends on the sensitivity in their finger tips.

Depending on the breed, they may weigh more than 1000 pounds too.


----------



## wynedot55

i never liked calling them bred at 30 days.id have them caonfirmed bred at 60 to 90 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just depends on the vet and your personal feelings.


----------



## Biddieacres

Farmer Kitty, Your farm photos look like a postcard!  Just heaven


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

i went to school to AI and palpate cows , been doin it since i was 19 (42 now) i dont like to pp less than 60 days, not because i cant but i have seen many preg @ 30 days not be at 60 do to bein knocked out ...not just by me, have seen it many times
that dont meen your vet cant ...just my 2cents on that matter

AI, everyone will tell you i can look at the tank them look at the cow and she'll be pregnant lol dont think i'm quite that good but pretty close


----------



## Farmer Kitty

With our regular vet we have no trouble with cows loosing calves at that early. Now the guys in the practice, forget it. If our regular vet can't make it I usually endup cancelling. There was one bad enough (he's gone now) that I called the office and told them not to send him even in an emergency. If that was all they had I would loose the herd first!


----------



## wynedot55

yes its a sad fact but some vets are just no good for nothing.an ive ran into 1 or 2.an ive had a vet that was great.but after a few years he went sour.got into horses an let his practice go to thunder.


----------

